# Shingles Anyone



## teamrose (Oct 25, 2012)

First it was the Flu shots, not it's for Shingles. Big signs are up everywhere warning people of this disaster, Shingles. I don't know a single person that's ever had shingles. How common is this really? Is this just some more scare tactics for the elderly?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2012)

I personally think it's a scare tactic.  I had chicken-pox as a kid, and lots of the recommended vaccines.  I will not take the shingles vaccine, and personally have refused the annual flu vaccine, with no regrets so far. http://www.naturalnews.com/036940_chickenpox_shingles_vaccines.html


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 26, 2012)

^^^^^what Seabreeze said.


----------



## loriann (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a definite scare tactic. Shingles is a very rare occurrence so dont panic. I would definitely get a flu shot before I get a shingles shot if I absolutely had to choose one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2012)

loriann said:


> This is a definite scare tactic. Shingles is a very rare occurrence so dont panic. I would definitely get a flu shot before I get a shingles shot if I absolutely had to choose one.



Me too, and I'd get a tetanus shot if necessary if it wasn't coupled with the whooping cough vaccine now.


----------



## teamrose (Nov 4, 2012)

Why is big pharma allowed to use these tactics on the public. Why do reputable companies like Wal-Mart, Walgreens and Publix buy into this lunacy - oh scratch that. It's the money! Short and simple. What new way can they scare money out of our pockets.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, I agree it's a profit-driven ploy by the big drug corporations, they have a lot of power.  It's so sad though, that they use such scare tactics...many folks fall for them.


----------



## teamrose (Nov 5, 2012)

Our public government, whenever possible, attempts to make these dangerous medications very pricey.

Speaking of your "scientific testing," that can be phrased in general form as:

"If you ingest drug X, then you will block symptom Y because a double blind study has been done showing this to be true."

However, what else does drug X do to someone over the long term and is that something else permanent damage (e.g. vioxx, etc.)?
How do drug X's effects change according to someone's specific biochemistry? Every person has their own unique biochemistry.

How will drug X interact with other drugs?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2012)

When I see all those prescription drug ads on the TV nowadays, although they make me angry, they also make me laugh.  I'd really rather have the disease, than the severe or fatal side-effects from the drug cures.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm really on the fence about this.  My hubby and I have both had shingles and I sure don't want to go through that ever again. The shot is not a sure thing that it won't happen,but it cuts the odds I guess. 

 I think that big pharma pushes too many dangerous drugs on people that are desperate to feel better.  Given the side effects and the problems that seem to come to light years later with new drugs, I'm inclined to take my chances and forego this one.  Off topic a bit,but I also think veterinarians push too many vaccinations on animals for the sake of profit.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 7, 2012)

Ozarkgal said:


> I think that big pharma pushes too many dangerous drugs on people that are desperate to feel better.  Given the side effects and the problems that seem to come to light years later with new drugs, I'm inclined to take my chances and forego this one.  Off topic a bit,but I also think veterinarians push too many vaccinations on animals for the sake of profit.



Ditto, ditto, and DITTO on all counts.  Don't get me started on animal vaccinations and possible side affects - lol lol


----------



## teamrose (Nov 7, 2012)

Your fear while real has been fed by the drug companies. The odds of you and your hubby getting shingles again are very low. We have yet to hear the side-effects of the shingles shot. The lawsuits usually comes about 2 years after a new drug is popular. Just wait, you'll be happy you didn't take the shot, I bet.


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had shingles twice in my life, once when I was in my twenties, and then again last year. The first time it happened, my doctor blamed it on the excessive stress I was going through at that time...and last year's episode occured after a terrible facial rash/swelling that had to be aggressively treated with steroids. I won't get the shingles shot though, I don't see a need for it.


----------



## teamrose (Nov 23, 2012)

Good you decided against the shingles shot. I firmly believe this is just over kill for something that can be handled if and when it ever occurs. Big pharma is raking in big bucks dooping the public into believing this is a necessary preventative treatment.


----------



## SonofFogey (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, I tell you. My Father got the Shingles in early March, with Post Herpetic Neuralgia that followed. It's been living Hell! First he had Belly Pain. I, being an MD myself, assumed something internal. We took him to his PMD office after 48 hours, he looked, and BEHOLD: SHINGLES! So-he got the week of Valtrex; I made sure he took every capsule. But he suffered Depression, nausea, constipation, and he still spends about 23 hours/day in bed. He is 88, but was walking around, reading Omar Sharif Bridge column, doing Sudoko puzzles, before this Catastrophe hit the fan. Now, he rarely reads. For the itching I have tried Capsaicin, tea  treat oil, and calamine. We went to his PMD-who is HIS age(!), after I sent a desperate fax to the Doctor. He said "well, you don't have pneumonia or heart failure, we can't send you to Amsterdam or Oregon" (legal Euthenasia places HaHa). So, he gave Dad Lyrica, Lidoderm patches, and Ritalin to pep him up. He eats when coaxed, but not all that well. He also prescibed physical therapy. Father was evaluated by the therapist on Thursday, and had the first thirty-minute session today. I give him fiber with water in the AM and Miralax at night for the constipation, but he has used multiple fleet enemas and I had to give him a soap suds enema yesterday and pick him up from the floor to the toilet. I am an almost 54 y.o. man myself. He lives alone with me. I've been wanting to get help here, but Dad is reluctant. What a Mess!

I am getting MY Shingles shot within the next month! I remember Chicken Pox quite well, and I had it fifty years ago.


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 9, 2014)

I have had shingles  when I was under a lot of stress.Very painful.Don't want again but I wouldn't get the shot.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 9, 2014)

_my late cousin had a really bad case of shingles all over his head and face, he was in a bad way for weeks, i really felt for him._


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 9, 2014)

One treatment that is highly recommended for shingles is DMSO, which is a healing sulfur compound. Since it penetrates into the virus, it can destroy it , and DMSO is totally harmless, with no side effects. 
Sulfur is one of the most healing substances, and we have a lot of it in our body. One of the foods that is rich in sulfur is eggs, which is why they are also such great healers.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/493057-dmso-for-shingles/


----------



## d0ug (Apr 10, 2014)

Shingles is an after affect of chicken pox virus that comes back latter in life mostly when the immune system is weakened.
Now there is something that you can use to help deal with the out brake. Colloidal silver sprayed on the infection and keep it wet and very quickly it will start to go away.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 10, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Shingles is an after affect of chicken pox virus that comes back latter in life mostly when the immune system is weakened.
> Now there is something that you can use to help deal with the out brake. Colloidal silver sprayed on the infection and keep it wet and very quickly it will start to go away.



Wish I had known that when I had them


----------



## Ruth (May 18, 2014)

My brother in law had shingles and the pain did not go away after he recovered. He had to wear a medicine patch 7/24 until he died a few years later.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

I had it last year. Depending on how extreme your measles were is how it affects you later on...where in the spine it orginated the first time. I don't remember when I had the measles but it originated in my lower spine...so when I got the shingles, they appeared on my knee. I had no clue what it was..thought skeeters had a field day..until they didn't heal and turned into black craters. Took me a week to get to the doc, and I was putting aloe on it from my plant outside, neosporin, and a big pad bandaid. It itched, hurt, but it was not excrusiating. I know that I damn sure wouldn't want it on my stomach, back, or side, though. On my knee was bad enough but anywhere else I am pretty sure I would have suffered. 

Will I get the shot to help prevent a return? Nope.


----------



## d0ug (May 19, 2014)

Your immune system is your first line of defense and keeping it healthy will decrease or eliminate the out brakes of shingles. Antibiotics do not work on viruses but colloidal silver will deactivate them.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 19, 2014)

My wife and I both got the shingles vaccine and we both get the flu shot every year. As said yur immune system is your first line of defense and the shots give your immune system a jump start against the virus or viruses involved.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 23, 2014)

I worked in a nursing home for 8 years the worked as a home health care aid for several more years. I saw several patients suffering horribly from shingles both at the facility and patients living in their own homes. I was more than willing to get the vaccine against shingles. I encouraged my husband to get it too. We both had chicken pox as children. Why take the risk?


----------

